# Really enjoying the rotating members pictures on top of the main page.



## vickyNightowl (Feb 1, 2016)

The pictures of nature are beautiful.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2016)

There always seems to be something that I haven't seen before - it's a great entertainment and a window into our members' lives.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2016)

I like them too.  Sometimes one will catch my eye and I'll click on it to see the rest of the album, some I haven't seen before and some I just want to enjoy twice.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes,today I saw Phil with make up !

Overall a great idea to display a little peek into someones life.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Yes,today I saw Phil with make up !



Oh, now HOW did THAT one get in there?!?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 2, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, now HOW did THAT one get in there?!?



Lol



And the beautiful  cars!


----------

